
Why is it so hard to retrain laid off workers? - dalfonso
http://www.scpr.org/news/2017/07/03/73295/why-is-it-so-hard-to-retrain-laid-off-workers/
======
DrScump
The title is overly broad considering that the only example in it is of hotel
workers.

